# 21 foot croc



## m4rk (Mar 2, 2009)

*Villagers in the Philippines have captured a one-ton crocodile, which they are planning to make the star of a new ecotourism park*
*







*
Mayor Edwin Cox Elorde said dozens of villagers and experts ensnared the 21-foot male crocodile along a stream in Bunawan township in Agusan del Sur province after a three-week hunt.
Mr Elorde said the crocodile killed a water buffalo in an attack witnessed by villagers last month and was also suspected of having killed a fisherman who went missing in July.
"We were nervous but it's our duty to deal with a threat to the villagers," he said. "When I finally stood before it, I couldn't believe my eyes."
After initial sightings, hunters set four traps, which the crocodile destroyed. They then used sturdier traps using steel cables, one of which finally caught it.
About 100 people had to pull the crocodile, which weighs about 2,370lbs to a clearing where a crane lifted it into a truck.
Officials have now claimed they are hunting for a second and even bigger crocodile, that could be one of the biggest ever caught.
Theresa Mundita Lim of the Protected Areas and Wildlife Bureau said wildlife officials are trying to confirm if it is the largest such catch in the world.

Thought this story may interest some of you : victory:


----------



## Eunectes-Murinus (Aug 16, 2011)

Its awesome to have some evidence that real monstrous size animals are still out there. Nice to see that human interference hasn't destroyed everything!.


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats one big croc! 
http://http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-14800299


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*croc*

nice to see that its not getting killed sandy


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

sod that lol


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Amazing beast and sooooo huge!


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> Amazing beast and sooooo huge!


easy over 18's is thataway lmao :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW!:mf_dribble:
That puts anyones large lizard to shame.


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

should have left it where it was!


----------



## c.boas86 (Oct 4, 2009)

I totally agree, what an amazing animal. But Should of been left in the wild!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Fionab said:


> should have left it where it was!


I suspect that if a similarly large, dangerous crock was living near your house you would have a different opinion.


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

crocs where there first, they are natives and as such HAD to have known the risks of wild animals, why should it be the animals that are always the ones to suffer! ?
its like in the US woe betide a native animal over a certain size being too close to a human habitation that was built on the ground that the animals inhabit.... its a gonner..... so yes i stick by my opinion and they should have left it where it was, and moved the people


----------



## m4rk (Mar 2, 2009)

I think if it was smaller they would have just killed it, but I think they see a way of making money from him and let's face it no enclosure is going to be quite like the open water for this guy.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

I have always had a love for crocodilians and can see why people feel it should be left alone,but also can see why people in the immediate area are terrified of it,if i lived there with my family i would probably be happier knowing that a croc that size was not wandering around near my village want to make scooby snacks out of my children, its a hard one to decide on i guess, that is unless you are living next door to it


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn, I'll have to place my epic mounts more carefully next time...


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

carlo69 said:


> I have always had a love for crocodilians and can see why people feel it should be left alone,but also can see why people in the immediate area are terrified of it,if i lived there with my family i would probably be happier knowing that a croc that size was not wandering around near my village want to make scooby snacks out of my children, its a hard one to decide on i guess, that is unless you are living next door to it


Bingo. I doubt it would think twice about relocating you to its stomach.


----------



## rearfang (Jan 14, 2009)

im just supprised no ones asked where they can get one yet lol


----------



## geckostar (May 18, 2010)

love the way the guy pulling or what ever has a *** in his mouth :lol2:


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*the croc*

as i said at least it's not getting killed and the people are looking after the croc as for the people that say leave it alone there just trying to make a living like shaun is trying to do.As for captive breed you have to start with wild crocs


----------



## Ash (Sep 18, 2009)

Now if only they could find a supershark,


----------

